# Best looking box-type skyscraper



## brothejr (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to have to say both the WTC and also Mies van der Rohe's tower in Chicago.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I liked the WTC especially the cladding! It's platinum


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Archibomber said:


> Cheung Kong Centre HK for me. I see no problem with the thread title as curtain wall or 'international style' skyscrapers aren't the only box shaped buildings out there.


That's certainly true, I just felt I needed to make a statement. If I had a dollar for everytime some moron on SSC referred to a good example of IS as 'just a box', I could afford to go and get a masters degree in architecture.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I liked the WTC especially the cladding! It's platinum


It just shows that even boxes know how to soar. kay:


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

One Liberty Plaza / US Steel building, New York:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Pure box -- Citigroup Tower on Pudong, Shanghai. 

Semi Box -- Scotia Plaza, Toronto


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Both in Toronto

First Canadian Place









Commerce court west


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

John Hancock Tower


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

algonquin said:


> That's certainly true, I just felt I needed to make a statement. If I had a dollar for everytime some moron on SSC referred to a good example of IS as 'just a box', I could afford to go and get a masters degree in architecture.


I see your point, and you're right it's a bit of a derogatory term for IS scrapers, when used by morons on SSC in an incorrect context.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

8 Canada Square - HSBC Tower, London.
refreshing!


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

wachovia in Raleigh. Not a true box but i think it counts!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

algonquin said:


> The father of modernism and the International Style is Mies van der Rohe... any of his projects take the top-10, in my opinion. His craft isn't simply about giving form to a tall building, but to follow his principles through every single detail of the building. He coined the terms 'God is in the details' and 'Less is more'. His work shaped 20th Century architecture.
> 
> Any of his buildings will do, but I'll post his work in Toronto. The Toronto-Dominion Centre is the only place I know of where there are multiple Mies towers (there are 5 in total). They actually create an urban context.
> 
> ...


I second this post whole-heartedly, and echo your admiration of the father of the modern high rise. I find people who know something
about architecture would not use the term box-style as it is condescending
and dismissive. 
Thanks for an all 'round excellent post! :cheers:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^I forgot the HSBC HQ. I pass it everyday that I didn't even think of it!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

This has turned out to be a great thread.

I would have never thought of the John Hancock tower as a 'box' in any way, but since someone posted it, I have to say it's my favourite building by a long shot.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Lever House


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The John Hancock can be considered a box though it has a trapezoid shape than rectangular. 

By the way, one thing about Toronto is most of it's skyscrapers in the downtown area are boxed


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

asohn said:


> Lever House


Year, i was just about to post that one. A truely modern box and a favorite of mine...

I also like the Ferring international Center in Ørestaden, Cph.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

WANCH said:


> The John Hancock can be considered a box though it has a trapezoid shape than rectangular.
> 
> By the way, one thing about Toronto is most of it's skyscrapers in the downtown area are boxed


That is true in most cities that built during the 60's/70's.. you will find
a lot of the so-called 'boxes' in cities like New York and Chicago, too. 
It is a hallmark of the International style.


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

Trump Tower New York is pretty nice too.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

philip said:


> Trump Tower New York is pretty nice too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Funny you should mention that. A Donald Trump Biography
> ...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some box scrapers in HK

Sun Hung Kai Centre









The Landmark









Jardine House









China Resources Building









Far East Finance Centre









Shun Tak Centre









Bank Of America Tower


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Both AON's

AON Center (Los Angeles)

















AON Center (Chicago)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Aon Centre isn't that bad but I like those twin towers downtown.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Taller said:


> philip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump Tower New York is pretty nice too.
> ...


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Canary Wharf Tower (1 Canada Square):


























































:cheers:


----------

